# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1926 Maine Mobile propeller car - photo

## Altair

1926 Maine Mobile propeller car.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...e_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

WWII Sizaire-Berwick Wind Wagon - photo
1911 ABC propeller-driven car - photos
1921 Abakovsky propeller-driven railcar - photo

----------

